# Bobcat 553 for sale NOW



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

LOOKING TO SELL MY BOBCAT 553
Good condition and well maintained. Diesel fuel.
Starts right up. Only used to load salt into trucks

Asking $6200. Make me a reasonable offer and it's yours. Pictures are below. Must pick it up from our yard at 127th and Winchester in Calumet Park, Illinois. Will not deliver.

Call Keith at 773-888-4856

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/grd/5857596333.html


----------

